# Rattle at 2500RPM 2nd gear



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Cruzers,

There is a rattle coming from the engine in 2nd gear 2500 RPM when accelerating. I tried multiple gas brand. Always 91 octane and synthetic oil. The dealership told me that's the gas I use.

Someone else with that problem?

Thank you


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wastegate actuator arm? Is a hollow metallic rattle when you lay into it?

If so, that's considered "normal" per some TSB they released and there's not really a way to make it stop.


----------

